# Worcester, Ma



## theparrot (Jun 7, 2005)

I am in Worcester, Ma, and I would like to get a group together to play the Rifts RPG. I haven't played an rpg in about 10-11 years, and ideally would like the other gamers in this group to also be rusty players (that way nobody's rustiness annoys anyone else), but that is not a requirement.  Would like 3-4 other players and a gm.  If you are interested, or if you have a group that already has a rifts game going and would be willing to allow a rusty player join you, shoot me an email at parrotheadne@gmail.com
Thanks, John


----------



## KenM (Jun 7, 2005)

I'm orgianlly from Worcester, moved to Cape Cod. You might want to post a little more info for what you are looking for, type of game, your age, ect.. Also you might want to post on the boards at Thats Entertainment and Gamebro.


----------



## theparrot (Jun 7, 2005)

ok thanks for the tip Ken, I didn't know they had a board for that at thats entertainment or gameboro.  (haven't been in gameboro ever, or thats entertainment in like 8 or 10 years.)


----------



## Bobitron (Jun 7, 2005)

I'm not generally in that area much, but I do work in Stow and I'm used to going around there. I don't really have time to join another game, but I think I will second KenM's advice about posting more info. We have a bunch of New Englanders who might want to join, but what system? Are you looking to DM or play?


----------

